# Dragons or wyverns?



## Lashzara (Jan 21, 2017)

Which do you like better? I see lots of dragons, and dragon cosplays, but not so many wyverns. I'm working on a wyvern suit right now, but I have had a dragon character for a long time that I used to use for everything.

(Dragons have 4 legs, wyverns have 2)


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 21, 2017)

Wyverns are severely underrated.


----------



## Mobius (Jan 21, 2017)

What's the difference?


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 21, 2017)

Mobius said:


> What's the difference?


Dragons have 4 legs, with the wings on their backs. Wyverns have 2 hind legs and their front legs are their wings, like a bat or a bird. The dragons in skyrim and harry potter for example are technically wyverns. I personally think wyverns could exist a lot easier than dragons because of the way the wings are.


----------



## DragonSoil (Jan 21, 2017)

I like anthro dragons a lot better than anthro wyverns, but when it comes to feral I think they are both pretty awesome. I do get irked with how a lot of people call every wyvern a dragon, but oh well.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 21, 2017)

Wyverns, of course. Would love to build a suit. Taking care of the technical aspects, such as wings that open up and close properly would be a fun challenge. The artistic part, the head and scales and such, would be the tough part; no experience in such things. Time is always a factor of course; other things in life that must be attended to.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 21, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Wyverns, of course. Would love to build a suit. Taking care of the technical aspects, such as wings that open up and close properly would be a fun challenge. The artistic part, the head and scales and such, would be the tough part; no experience in such things. Time is always a factor of course; other things in life that must be attended to.


Yeah. I know my wyvern suit I'm working on has been quite a lot of work. I'm doing a half scale half fur design though, which helps get a bit more leeway. I got some long posts to do the wings, with my hands being at the joints which offers a lot of movement, so long as I don't smack people with my wings xD


----------



## Jarren (Jan 21, 2017)

Wyverns make more biological sense, but I'm more of a fan of the standard Western dragons. Don't know why.


----------



## Slybel (Jan 21, 2017)

For the purposes of Fursonas, I prefer drakes, simply because I think the wings get in the way of character design.


----------



## Garg (Jan 21, 2017)

Slybel said:


> For the purposes of Fursonas, I prefer drakes, simply because I think the wings get in the way of character design.


^this


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't forget about the precious Mole people that live in our sewers


----------



## Aces (Feb 2, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> Dragons have 4 legs, with the wings on their backs. Wyverns have 2 hind legs and their front legs are their wings, like a bat or a bird. The dragons in skyrim and harry potter for example are technically wyverns. I personally think wyverns could exist a lot easier than dragons because of the way the wings are.



If we're talking mythology, wyverns are also known for their venomous tails, and are associated with snakes and disease. Even the root words for the various names of this mythological being is derived from some kind of venomous snake. Its not _mandatory_, but IMO its more significant a detail to identify a wyvern than the number of legs.

Still though, I've been more on a mimurgh kick lately. I mean, the more you think about it, the more it sounds like some ancient fellow accidentally did some time travel, saw a feathered dinosaur, and then went back and told someone to draw it for them.


----------



## tiredbirb (Feb 2, 2017)

wyverns ALL the way!!! (okay I'm bias one of my main rp characters is a bronze wyvern bab who one day I'll get refs for)


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 2, 2017)

DragonSoil said:


> I like anthro dragons a lot better than anthro wyverns, but when it comes to feral I think they are both pretty awesome. I do get irked with how a lot of people call every wyvern a dragon, but oh well.


IT IS THE MOST ANNOYING THING IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 2, 2017)

Dragons > Drakes > Wyverns > Hydras


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 6, 2017)

Dragons all the way xp


----------

